# punch bars



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

does anyone know where to buy these from? ive been searching the internet but cant find any that are not already assembled as a cage or something.

for anyone who doesnt know what they are, there the cage fronts on maxeys.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.showcages.co.uk/component/virtuemart/?page=shop.browse&category_id=14

there you go mate.


----------

